# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những thông tin cần khi đến Đà Nẵng

## danangxanh

* Các địa điểm mua sắm tại Đà Nẵng:
+ Siêu thị Big C: 255-257 Hùng Vương, Thanh Khê. Giờ mở cửa 8h - 22h.
+ Chợ Cồn: 318 Ông Ích Khiêm, Quận Hải Châu
+ Chợ Hàn: Trần Phú, Đà Nẵng
+ Chợ Siêu thị Đà Nẵng: 46 Điện Biên Phủ , Q.Thanh Khê.
+ Siêu thị Coopmark: 478 Điện Biên Phủ, Thanh Khê  Đà Nẵng
+ Siêu thị Lottemark: Hòa Cường Bắc, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng(0511) 355 1333.
+ Siêu thị , cửa hàng đặc sản miền Trung: 61 Hải phòng, Đà Nẵng – 729 Nguyễn Tất Thành, khách du lịch chỉ nên mua tại 2 cửa hàng này vì đây là cửa hàng bán đúng giá, nhân viên đàng hoàng, sản phẩm chất lượng. Mặc dù những ở chợ bán giá phải chăng hơn nhưng mà khách du lịch không thể phân biệt được chất lượng sản phẩm, đồng thời xuất xứ sản phẩm cũng không rõ ràng.

* Các địa điểm vui chơi tại Đà Nẵng:
- Hoạt động vui chơi giải trí thể thao Biển
+ Dana Beach Club - Địa chỉ: công viên Sao biển , Mỹ Khê , Đà Nẵng
Là khu giải trí tổng hợp gồm nhà hàng, sân khấu ca nhạc, trình diễn thời trang ngoài trời hằng đêm, khu thể thao bãi biển với các hoạt động ván lướt, canô kéo, Jetsky, thuyền buồm, dù bay… và khu Beach Bar phục vụ 24/24 với nhạc disco và DJ. Ngoài ra, tại đây còn tổ chức lửa trại, sinh hoạt ngoài trời cho các khách đoàn.
+ Seventeen Saloon: Đường Trần Hưng Đạo: Nhà hàng, rượu bia, nước giải khát, hoạt động biểu diễn nghệ thuật, bar, tại đây có nhạc sống hằng đêm do đội nghệ sĩ Singapore biểu diễn. 
+ Cafe Memory: đường Bạch Đằng, Memory nằm ở vị trí khá đẹp của thành phố, giống như con thuyền lênh đênh trên dòng sông Hàn - Hoạt động: bar, nhạc sống, cafe

+ Cắm trại, dã ngoại ,tắm suối ,câu cá:
Khu Du lịch Sinh Thái Suối Hoa - ĐC:  thuộc thôn Phú Túc, xã Hoà Phú, huyện Hoà Vang.
Khu Du lịch sinh Thái Suối Lương - ĐC : Phường Hoà Hiệp Bắc, Liên Chiểu, Đà Nẵng gần đèo Hải Vân.
Khu du lịch Hòa Phú Thành – ĐC: xã Hòa Phú, huyện Hòa Vang, Đà Nẵng.
Khu du lịch Bãi Bụt: nhà hàng Suối Rạng (tại đây có ăn hải sản, dịch vụ lặn ngắm san hô và cho thuê chòi nghỉ mát)

+Thư giãn: Tắm bùn khoáng, Suối nước nóng ,massage vật lý trị liệu..
Khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn - Địa chỉ : Huyện Hòa Vang , cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng 25km về hướng Tây Nam. Khu du lịch tắm khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn với các dịch vụ: tắm và bơi ở bể nước nóng công cộng ngoài trời; ngâm mình trong bồn gỗ có nước khoáng nóng; ngâm mình trong bùn; tắm khoáng hương liệu; massage vật lý trị liệu; chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách đến đây.
Massage chân: tiệm massage chân Sun Rise đường Duy Tân.
Spa: The Spa – lầu 1, 58 Bạch Đằng (đối diện Memory); Mây spa – 179 Trưng Nữ Vương; Belas Spa – 14 Nguyễn Văn Linh; Pamas Spa – 188 Hoàng Diệu.

- Hoạt động vui chơi sau 21h tại Đà Nẵng :
+ New Phương Đông: ĐC: 20 Đống Đa: Bar- Ca Nhạc, khiêu vũ
+ TV Club: nhà hát Trưng Vương   – Hoạt động: Bar, ca nhạc
+ Danang Beach Club: Biển Mỹ Khê, Phường Mỹ An: Bar, ca nhạc
+ Memory: đường Bạch Đằng – Hoạt động: bar, ca nhạc sau 21h00
+ F3 Club: đường Nguyễn Tri Phương, gần sân bay.

- Một số quán cà phê, nhà hàng nổi tiếng  trên địa bàn Đà Nẵng:
+ Nhà hàng – café Trúc Lâm Viên: 8 Trần Quý Cáp
+ Vip vườn: 34 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ Cà Phê Vip vườn là quán cà phê sinh thái được ưu thích ở Đà Nẵng. Không gian trong quán được chia làm 2 phần, phần sân vườn và phần mái che. Không gian ở đây rất thoáng, thích hợp với những quý khách yêu không gian yên tĩnh nhẹ nhàng.
+ Cà phê Không Gian Xưa: 402 - 404 Điện Biên Phủ
Du khách sẽ bất ngờ khi gặp các không gian tái dựng cổ xưa của Hà Nội, Huế, Hội An hay vùng sông nước Nam Bộ với những bức phù điêu trải dài tái hiện chợ quê, bến nước, cây đa… Đáng lưu ý, điểm nhấn trong “Không gian xưa” là 7 ngôi nhà theo kiến trúc nhà rường Huế tam gian nhị hạ (ba gian hai chái). Những ngôi nhà rường được chạm trổ công phu, đục đẽo kèo cột và dựng nên hoàn toàn không dùng một chiếc đinh.
+ Café Huế xưa: đường Thi Sách – gần sân bay. Tại đây, quý khách sẽ tận hưởng khung cảnh mang đậm chất Huế, đặc biệt dành cho khách dùng điểm tâm và café sáng.
+ Nhà hàng Samdi: 292 Phan Châu Trinh, đây là nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất Đà Nẵng với toàn bộ cả nhà hàng làm bằng gỗ.
+ Nhà hàng Apsara: 222 Trần Phú.
+ Nhà hàng Trạm dừng Hải vân: phía Nam Hầm Hải Vân. Tại đây, quý khách thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh núi rừng đặc sắc và chiêm ngưỡng thành phố Đà Nẵng từ trên cao.
+ Nhà hàng café Phố Xưa: 111 đường 3/2 – 17 Phan Đình Phùng.
+ Nhà hàng Temple: tượng mẹ Âu Cơ (bãi tắm số 1)

- Các quán ăn đặc trưng tại Đà Nẵng:
* Quán Madame Lân – 04 Bạch Đằng: hầu hết các món ăn đặc sản trên khắp cả nước, các bạn có thể tham khảo thực đơn và giá cả tại đây http://madamelan.vn/site/menu/
* Mỳ Quảng:
+ Mỳ Quảng 1A đường Hải Phòng
+ Mỳ Quảng bà Vị: 166 Lê Đình Dương
+ Mỳ Quảng bà Lữ: 27 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng
+ Mỳ Quảng bà Mậu: đường 2/9, cạnh khách sạn Minh Toàn
* Bún:
+ Bún mắm đường Trần Kế Xương (quán Ngọc khá sạch sẽ và thoáng mát)
+ Bún mắm 140 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng
+ Bún chả cá bà Lan 87 Lê Hồng Phong; Bún chả cá 242 Hoàng Diệu
* Bánh canh:
+ Bánh canh 86 số 142 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng
+ Bánh canh cá lóc Thanh Hương 18 Thái Phiên
+ Bánh canh chả cá Nga đường Đống Đa, cạnh khách sạn Ngôi nhà nhỏ 2
* Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo:
+ Quán Trần số 4 Lê Duẩn; 28 Duy Tân Quán Mậu số 35 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh Quán bà Hường số 364 đường 2/9
* Bánh bèo nậm lọc
+ Quán bà Bé 100 Hoàng Văn Thụ; Quán Tâm 297 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
* Bánh xèo, bún thịt nướng:
- Bánh xèo bà Dưỡng K280 Hoàng Diệu
- Bánh xèo bà Xuân: đường Hải Phòng, sau siêu thị Nguyễn Kim.

Hải sản bình dân:
Quán Bé Mặn đường Hoàng Sa
Quán Thơ Ý đường Hoàng Sa
Quán Bé Anh đường Trường Sa
Quán Bà Tám – 40 Lê Đình Dương
Thanh Hiền – biển Mỹ Khê

Đặc sản Quà:
Chả Lộc – 04 Trần Bình Trọng
Tré Bà Đệ - đường Hải Phòng
Chả, mực khô – siêu thị đặc sản hoặc chợ

Kem:
Snowee – 64 Trần Phú
Kem New Zealand – 1 Trần Phú

Nguồn: Du lịch Đà Nẵng Xanh

----------

